# Accidental Mouse litter?



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Is it okay to post about a mouse litter in this forum or should I post in the other animal mischief?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Personally, I'd post in the Other Animal Mischief but I'm sure if it needs to be moved it will be, so no worries.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Congratulations on your new babies. 


I think babies are babies and they're ALL CUTE!! 

Not sure what the rules are about posting about mice babies.


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok I will post it in the Other Animal Mischief forum. Thank you.


----------

